# Pedders Extreme Xa Coilovers Ob Hennessey Camaro



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Pedders Xa on Hennessey Camaros

This is actually the third set of Pedders eXtreme Xa Coil Overs we have installed on the new Camaro, but it is the first set that we could take pictures of and play a little.

*To start, here are pictures of the Hennessey Performance Camaro at stock height:*​









*OE REAR *​









*OE FRONT*​









*Pictures of the Camaro after our Pedders eXtreme Xa Coil Overs installed:​*
*FIRST SETTINGS​*


























*SETTING #2*​

















.[/CENTER]










Some info about this Camaro:

Wheels are custom made by HRE, are are fairly light weight and beautiful

Tires are Pirelli Pzeros

Fronts are 275/40ZR20
Rears are 315/35ZR20

OEM ride heights were:
Front 680-682mm
Rears were 693-695mm
Please note the ride heights are measured from the lower wheel lip, thru center, to the fender opening. This is how we do it, which removes any tire influence.

The heights of the Camaro in the picture are:
SETTING #1 for VERY VERY serious driving
front: 646mm
rear: 635mm

SETTING #2 FOR VERY serious driving
front: 646mm
rear: 658mm

It looks like our coil overs have the ability to lower the fronts approx 2 inches and the rears approximately 3 inches. HOWEVER, this does not mean you will want to lower it that much. To put it into perspective, the front Xas are adjusted so the fender is between 5-10mm higher than the tread. This is a really sweet spot for this Camaro and the 275s in the front.

A special note to all: Running these size wheels and tires requires very close fitment and offsets. So working with the wheel manufacturers is important. I do not have permission to discuss the wheel offsets or sizes (I did not ask but I will)


thanks
mike
dms


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Now some more info on the Hennesseey Camaro

*Engine Upgrade: Picture tells it all!*








*
Some Interior shots
*
*Custom Seats*










*Custom Boost Gauge
*








My thanks go to all the members of the Hennessey Performance family for the support and assistance. You will see this Hennessey Camaro in a major magazine review soon!

THANKS
MIKE
DMS


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

wow looks great!!!


----------

